# Natwest bank statement help



## Shreen (Feb 8, 2015)

Hey can someone help me please .. Im applying for spouse visa and ive ordered 6months bank statement from natwest over the phone which i have recieved. I took it to the bank to get it stamped or a letterwritten to confirm it and lady said that its not required as this statement is sent from our head office on our headed paper and can be used for immigration purposes. Is this true please can someone help


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

The statements sent to you from the bank in the mail are fine. They need nothing else, it's what we used from NatWest.


----------



## Shreen (Feb 8, 2015)

Ok thanks for ur reply ... Thats exactly what i thought ... But then read on thia other forum that only origional bank statements dont need stamp or letter rest which are online statement and statement ordered over the phone and over the counter in branch need the stamp or letterfrom bank. So thats why i posted here just to double check that i was right because the statements i ordered ringing natwest came in post and underneath have their headoffice address


----------



## chiefteaofficer (May 27, 2014)

NatWest are a bank which refuse (for Some reason) to stamp bank statements. My husband used to bank with them and needed to get stamps for our visa and they wouldn't stamp his. We read lots of people tried with NatWest and they apparently refuse repeatedly. My husband went around to I think 4 or 5 branches in London to see if any different ones would and explained what it was for and they all denied the request. We don't bank with NatWest anymore at all. Their service was summed up by the fact that they won't stamp people's own bank statements for essentially no reason!

In the end it wasn't a problem for the visa, more like a massive annoyance and pointless stressor.


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

We did need to have a partial month statement as the monthly statement cut off about 3 days before the sixth paycheck was deposited.

We went in to the NatWest branch in Gerrards Cross. It took about one minute for them to print the one page statement and stamp it on the spot. We never even got the chance to explain why we wanted the statement stamped, the teller just reached over and stamped it before she pushed it through the window. Very simple.

It all depends on which branch you go into.


----------



## Shreen (Feb 8, 2015)

Ok thnks guys .... So i can jus submit these 6 mnths bank statement which i ordered and came through the post. Not stamped or no letter written and it should be ok right? As its on their headed paper and came from their headoffice


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

Yes, ours came on bank stationery, colored banner across the top, heavy weight paper. They are official and you are fine.


----------



## armani08 (Jan 4, 2014)

RBS is the same. They don't stamp online statements either. Such a hassle. We are not going to apply until July so I have reinstated my paper statements. I'm just going to request my previous 3 month statements from them 2moro. Please let me know if that will be an issue.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

armani08 said:


> RBS is the same. They don't stamp online statements either. Such a hassle. We are not going to apply until July so I have reinstated my paper statements. I'm just going to request my previous 3 month statements from them 2moro. Please let me know if that will be an issue.


Statements that you receive by post even if they are duplicates are considered originals so it's fine.


----------



## armani08 (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks Joppa. It's really put me off from paperless statements not just from banks.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm not Joppa, but you are welcome.


----------



## armani08 (Jan 4, 2014)

Sorry nyclon


----------



## Shreen (Feb 8, 2015)

Salix 

Can i ask you a question please ... The bank statement that you ordered from natwest did they send it on a A4 size paper with the blue banner across the top and a list of all your transaction ??? 
Ur reply will be much appreciated its just that this is what i submitted after recieving it on a A4 paper with the blue banner across and a list of transaction so i was womdering if this is accepted by the ECO for the spouse visa x


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

Yes, it was a regular bank statement on their blue banner letterhead paper. We also submitted the final partial statement with a printout from the bank, stamped by them, because the final mailed statement cut-off two days before the final pay check was deposited.

Our fiancé visa was processed very quickly and the statements were returned.

I'm now here in the UK and collecting updated statements for when we'll be applying for FLR after our wedding next month.


----------



## Shreen (Feb 8, 2015)

Thnku salix sooo much and goodluck for your future  i was jus getting tensed thinking about it being on a a4 paper might not be accepted by then but feel better now x


----------

